# Lap timer on slotcars



## kuba2323 (Apr 17, 2020)

Hello,

I experimented with Lap timer on slotcars. 
Will anyone recommend a working mobile app to track time?
I tried about 10 applications. The result was unsatisfactory.
I made a video about two applications





(LapTrax, LapTracker, Race Coordinator)
Thank you for your help.


----------

